#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Zij hadden elkaars leven veranderd

## Houda.

Hee allemaal, ben nieuw hier..
Ik ga een verhaal hier plaatsen die ik ook al op marokko.nl heb geplaatst.
zeg maar als ik verder moet gaan.

Zucht weer een schooldag Sarah sloeg haar wekker zo wat kapot en stond vermoeid op.
Ze liep naar haar kast en haalde er een zwarte skinny jean uit en een wit strak shirtje, haar beha en slip en haar handdoek.
Zo liep ze naar de douche, ze kleedde zich uit en ging onder de douche.
Ze liet de warme stralen over haar lichaam glijden en genoot van het water. 
BOEM BOEM Ewa Sarah schiet op jonge, Ik kom te laat! Mo sloeg nog een keer tegen de deur en riep dat ze moest op schieten. 
Ja ja, wacht even ye zemmel! Wat zei je?! Niks niks, ik praatte gewoon in mezelf 
Ze paste wel op met wat ze tegen haar broer zegt, hij is nogal sterk. Niet dat haar broer haar slaat, hij is wel aardig tegen haar, maar als het om jongens of school gaat is hij strenger dan mijn vader. 
Mijn andere broer Samir is wel aardig hij bemoeid zich niet met mijn zaken en helpt me altijd als ik weer eens een probleem heb. 
Mo is 21 jaar en Samir is 19 jaar, ik zelf ben 18 jaar, ik moet nog 2 jaar studeren en dan ben ik klaar met mijn opleiding. 
Ik douchte snel verder en ging me afdrogen. 
Ik keek in de spiegel, ik had licht bruin haar en bruin/groene ogen, ik ben slank en niet echt heel lang, 1.69. Ik hoorde Mo weer schreeuwen dat ik moest opschieten. Ik deed mijn kleren aan en ging de douche uit naar mijn kamer. Ik fhnde mijn haar en stylde het dan met een styltang. 
Net als ik de styltang opnieuw wil oppaken komt Samir mijn kamer in stormen. Ik verbrand me aan mijn styltang en vloek het uit. Tfoe Tfoe Tfoe! ik kijk naar mijn vinger en zie dat mijn vinger rood is geworden. Tfoe Samir, Kom de volgende keer normaal de kamer in, wil je! 
Ik keek hem vies aan en ik zag iets wat ik nog nooit bij Samir heb gezien hij had tranen in zijn ogen, er zou toch niks gebeurd zijn?!..........

----------


## El_Nour

Up!

----------


## hammie070

op eens verander je van tijd in je verhaal eerst is het een zij en daar ikke.
verder is het een goed begin ga zo door mag ik meer lezen?

----------


## hammie070

sorry niet van tijd maar van dat andere geen id ff hoe het heet hehehe

----------


## sgatke

_mooi begin ben benieuwd na de rest, maar viel me op dat je eerst in de 'zij' vorm spreekt 'sarah' dus en dan weer in de ikvorm
zou je daar op kunnen letten, is niet zo fijn om te volgen vandaar 
groetjes_

----------


## Houda.

Haha, iknow,
ik ga nou ff proberen niet steeds te veranderen.
Kan wel dat er nog steeds een foutje in zit maargoed.

Karim:

Karim liep over straat met zijn handen diep in zijn zakken gestopt.
Hij had weer ruzie met zijn vader, En dit keer ging het niet over hem
Maar over zijn zusje, Nadia. Zijn vader had haar betrapt met een jongen.
Ze waren aan het zoenen op het parkje bij de stad.
Hij was helemaal woedend thuis aan gekomen en schreeuwde tegen haar.
Hij pakte haar bij haar haar en sloeg haar in haar gezicht.
Mijn moeder probeerde ze uit elkaar te krijgen maar in plaats daar van
Kreeg zei ook klappen. Karim ging tussen ze staan en suste zijn vader,
Daarna hielp hij zijn zusje naar boven, en praatte een tijdje met haar.
Het bleek dat ze smoor verliefd is op die jongen en hij ook op haar.
Ze wou de naam niet zeggen. Karim probeerde er achter te komen wie die 
Jongen is maar ze wou het echt niet zeggen. Daarna ging hij maar naar beneden
En liet haar een beetje uithuilen. Zijn vader was woedend op hem,
Omdat hij niet beter op zijn zusje let. Karim had geschreeuwd dat hij
Zijn zusje vertrouwd, en in geen miljoen jaar hij haar zou slaan.
Toen gaf zijn vader hem voor het eerst een klap in zijn gezicht.
Karim keek hem vol ongeloof aan en vluchtte het huis uit waar hij
Zijn moeder en zusje huilend achter liet

----------


## Houda.

Hier nog een stukje:

''Samir wat is er?'' Sarah liep naar Samir toe en sloeg een arm om hem heen. Samir beheerste zich en zuchtte diep. ''Ik ben Nadia kwijt''
''Wat, huh, hoe?!'' Sarah keek hem met grote ogen aan. 
''Maar hoe kan dat, jullie waren net een getrouwd stel, heb jij haar gedump of zij jou?'' ''Geen van beide Sarah, Ze is gesnapt door haar vader
toen wij zoende bij dat parkje. Haar vader was woedend hij pakte haar bij haar arm en sleurde haar de auto mee in, en hij zei tegen mij dat ik zijn dochter nooit meer zal zien'' Sarah had echt medelijde met Samir, 
Hij hield echt veel van haar, en zij van hem.
''Wat moet ik nu doen Sarah, ik kan niet zonder haar.'' En hij kreeg weer tranen in zijn ogen.
Sarah gaf hem een knuffel. ''Bel haar dan Samir.''
''Dat heb ik al gedaan, maar ze neemt niet op.'' ''Yallah, bel haar opnieuw,
misschien neemt ze nu wel op'' Sarah gaf hem haar mobieltje.
Samir toetste de nummer Nadia in. hij ging 5 keer over en toen nam er iemand op...
...:Ja, hallo?
Samir keek mij aan, ''Het is een jongen die opneemt niet zij''
Hij gaf me de mobieltje. ''Zeg dat je een vriendin bent,
als ik praat veroorzaak ik toch alleen maar problemen.
...:Hallooo, met wie spreek ik?
Sarah:Uuhm ja hallo met Sarah, is Nadia thuis?
...:Ja die is thuis, maar ze kan nu niet aan de telefoon komen.
Sarah:Maar ik moet haar spreken.
...:Het spijt me meid, als je haar wil spreken moet je maar hier heen komen.
Sarah:Uuuh oke, wil je haar zeggen dat Sarah haar heeft gebeld?
...:Wie is Sarah, als ik vragen mag?
Sarah:Een vriendin, komt zij zo nog naar school?
...:Ja ik denk het wel.
Sarah:Oke, dan spreek ik haar daar wel, bedankt.

Sarah hing op en keek haar broer aan, hij keek haar bedroeft aan.
''En wat zei hij?'' ''Hij zei dat ze even niet aan de lijn kan komen maar ze komt wel zo naar school, dan praat ik wel met haar, oke?'' ''Oke bedankt zusje!'' Hij gaf me een kus op mijn voorhoofd en verdween naar beneden.
Sarah keek op de klok en zag dat het al 8 uur was, Ze rende naar beneden, deed haar schoenen aan en zei iedereen gedag en verdween. Zij zou dit oplossen voor haar broer, Zij wist niet hoe liefde voelde dus ze wist ook niet hoe haar broer zich precies voelde, maar Sarah zou snel te weten komen hoe liefde voelt...

----------


## sgatke

_je vervolstukjes waren super! ik hoop niet dat ik teveel vraag maar zou je wat langere stukken kunnen plaatsen? alvast bedankt 
groetjes_

----------


## Houda.

Is goed, xjexje

----------


## sgatke

*thanks, upupup*

----------


## Houda.

Karim:

Karim liep weer terug naar huis, hij had het koud gekregen en verlangde naar een warm bedje en de thee die zijn moeder altijd maakte. Hij meld zich wel af bij zijn werk, hij zegt wel dat hij ziek is ofzo. Hij heeft net zijn studie afgemaakt en heeft nu al werk. Karim is 20 jaar en heeft bruin haar en groene ogen, een knappe jongen met veel sjans van de dames, Maar hij trekt zich er niks van aan. Hij heeft wel een paar vriendinnen gehad waar hij mee dacht serieus verder te gaan, Maar het bleken allemaal van die goedkope wijven te zijn en daar wil hij niet zijn toekomst mee delen. Als hij zijn huis ziet versnelt hij zijn pas en komt bij de deur aan, hij haalt de sleutels uit zijn zakken en maakt de deur open. Karim rent naar boven en roept zijn zusje. ''Nadia, waar ben je?!'' ''Ik zit onder de douche!'' roept Nadia terug. Als hij verder wil lopen hoort hij een telefoon over gaan, het komt uit de kamer van Nadia. Hij maakt de deur open en het geluid word harder, het is haar mobieltje. Hij neemt op...
Karim: Ja hallo?
Het blijft stil aan de andere kant. ''Huh wat raar?''
Karim: Hallooo, met wie spreek ik?
...: Uuhm ja hallo met Sarah, is Nadia thuis?
Het is een meisje met een zachte lieve stem...
Karim: Ja die is thuis, maar ze kan nu niet aan de telefoon komen.
Sarah: Maar ik moet haar spreken.
Karim: Het spijt me meid, als je haar wil spreken moet je maar hier heen komen.
Sarah: Uuuh oke, wil je haar zeggen dat Sarah haar heeft gebeld?
Hmm... wie is Sarah? Hij heeft Nadia nooit iets over haar horen zeggen...?
Karim: Wie is Sarah als ik vragen mag?
Sarah: Een vriendin, komt zij zo nog naar school?
Huh, hoe komt zij er nou bij dat Nadia misschien niet naar school komt? Weet zij misschien iets meer?
Karim: Ja ik denk het wel.
Sarah: Oke, dan spreek ik haar daar wel, bedankt.
En voor hij iets kon vragen hing ze al op. ''Uhm Karim wie was dat aan de telefoon?'' Hij zag dat Nadia al binnen is. ''Ene Sarah, Wie is dat?'' Karim zag dat Nadia verbleek, hij besloot maar niet verder te vragen. ''Gewoon een vriendin van school'' antwoorde ze. Hij liep naar de deur, maar voor hij eruit ging draaide hij zich om. ''Moet ik je een lift naar school geven?'' ''Moet jij dan niet werken?'' ''Nee ik heb vrij genomen'' ''Oke dan is het goed'' En ze draaide zich weer om. Hij liep naar beneden en wachtte op haar, ze was snel klaar en we reden naar school. Hij zette haar af en wachtte tot ze naar binnen ging. Hij zag een meisje naar haar toe lopen, hij kon niet zien wie het is, ze stond met haar rug naar hem toe. Karim zag dat Nadia tranen in haar ogen kreeg en dat meisje gaf haar een knuffel. Ze liepen samen naar binnen. Voordat ze helemaal uit het zicht waren draaide dat meisje zich om, ze keek hem met een bezorgde blik aan en Damn wat is ze mooi!...

verder...

----------


## sgatke

_mooi vervolgje meid

upup_

----------


## Just_Confused*

Schrijf gauw verder !!

aub :-$

----------


## Houda.

SARAH:

Sarah liep het schoolplein op, op weg naar binnen, maar net als ze naar binnen wil gaan ziet ze Nadia uit de auto stappen. Ze kan niet zien wie haar heeft gebracht, Nadia staat voor zijn gezicht. Hij is vast de jongen met wie zij aan de telefoon sprak. Nadia kwam de auto uit. Ze liep op Nadia af. Nadia, lieverd alles goed met je? Ja dank je wel hbiba, het gaat wel een beetje Ze zag dat Nadia tranen in haar ogen kreeg en knuffelde haar, daardoor kreeg ze alleen maar meer tranen. Safi, stil maar hbiba het komt allemaal goed, Samir is er ook helemaal kapot van Wallah Sarah, ik mis hem echt kei erg! Sarah sloeg haar arm om Nadia en liep samen met haar naar binnen maar voordat ze helemaal binnen zijn kijkt ze nog om, ze wil weten wie die jongen nou is. Sarah draaide zich om en wauw! Die ogen houden haar vast, mooie licht bruine ogen. Ze draaide zich snel om en liep verder. Wie is hij?...

KARIM:

Karim hield haar ogen een tijdje vast, maar zij wendde zich van hem af.
Karim startte zijn auto en reed weg met dat ene meisje in zijn hoofd.
Hij zette de radio aan en zong zachtjes mee met het liedje dat uit de speakers kwam. 
Als hij thuis is aan gekomen maakt hij de deur open en sluipt hij zachtjes naar boven bang, bang dat zijn vader hem zal horen, Maar het is al te laat. Karim! Waar was je kom nu naar beneden! Karim liep weer naar beneden. Shnoe a baba? Fin kentie (Waar was je) Kent diet Nadia al medrasa (Ik bracht Nadia naar school) Waga, hup naar je werk jij! Ik ga vandaag niet werken, ik heb me af gemeld Shnoe, waarom? Ik ben ziek Waga yallah ga naar boven Karim liep naar zijn kamer en plofte neer op zijn bed. Zucht Karim zat nog steeds met dat meisje in zijn, Hij nam zich voor om zijn zusje straks op te halen, en misschien kan hij dat meisje nog zien. Maar wat moest hij dan zeggen? Hij bedacht allerlei dingen tot dat hij in slaap viel Karim weldi, wakker worden Karim deed zijn ogen open en keek naar zijn moeder. Hmmm.. hoe laat is het yemma? 8 uur s avonds Shnoe! Heb ik zolang geslapen, waarom heb je me niet wakker gemaakt Je lag er zo vredig bij en ik kon je niet wakker maken, Hoezo heb je een afspraak dan? Ja Nee Laat maar het is nu toch te laat. Karim stond op en liep naar beneden daar zat zijn vader aljazeera te kijken. Baba, waar is Nadia? Zij is met een vriendin mee Welke vriendin Ik weet niet, ene Sarah of zoKarims ogen werden groot, dat is het meisje dat hij aan de telefoon had En misschien ook wel het meisje dat vandaag met Nadia was Nee dat is wel heel toevallig Hij wapperde die gedachte weg en liep weer naar zijn kamer. Hij paktte zijn telefoon om te kijken of iemand hem heeft gebeld: 13 gemiste oproepen. Hmm wie belt er nou 13 keer?.. Rayan. Rayan is zijn beste maatje ze doen alles samen en lijken soms wel broers. Hij kent Rayan al vanaf groep 1 en ze zijn nog steeds bevriend, Hij belde Rayan terug.. Tuut Tuut Tuut 
Rayan: Alo Karim sahbi, waarom neemde je niet op?
Karim: Ik was aan het slapen.
Rayan: Ooh saffie, daarom was je niet op het werk vandaag, wat is er, ziek?
Karim: Ook
Rayan: Hoezo ook?
Karim: Ruzie thuis, Mijn zusje is betrapt met een jongen door mijn vader. Nu dikke ruzie.
Rayan: Tfoe, Maat luister, bescherm je zusje.
Karim: Wat wil je dat ik doe dan, haar overal volgen ofzo?
Rayan: Nee maar wel extra op haar letten, snap je.
Karim: Shoef Rayan Nadia weet wat zij doet en als zij denkt dat hij een goede jongen is, dan is dat zo ik vertrouw mijn zusje volkomen!
Rayan: Waga saffie rustig vriend, je bent wel erg prikkelbaar he, er zit je nog iets dwars of niet?
Karim: Ik zal eerlijk zijn Rayan, er is wel iets
Rayan: Wat, vertel.
Karim: Ik heb vandaag zon mooi meisje gezien en volgens mij is zij een echte bent a nes
Rayan: Joe Joe Joe!!!
Rayan probeerde dat gegil van de vrouwen na te doen.
Rayan: Haha, Onze Karim is verliefd, vertel wie is die chick?
Karim: Ik ben niet verliefd en ik weet niet wie zij is, ik heb haar vandaag voor het eerst gezien
Rayan: Waar wacht je dan nog op, probeer er achter te komen wie zij is, en dan afspraakje.
Karim: En hoe, ja slimbo denk ff na over wat ik heb gezegd Het is een bent a nes, niet zon goedkoop hoertje die met elke jongen mee gaat.
Rayan: Tss ja dat word dan moeilijk he, weet je wat morgen naar het werk gaan we op onderzoek uit, waga?
Karim: Yallah oke, ik zie morgen thalla!
Rayan: Thalla.
Ik hing op en liep naar beneden ik hoorde dat Nadia thuis is en ze heeft een vriendin mee genomen, Ik ga de hoek om, om Nadia te groeten en ik bots hard tegen iemand aan. Auw sorry. Ik kijk in een paar groene ogen, dezelfde ogen die mij vanmorgen ook vast hielden

LANG GENOEG???

----------


## sgatke

_ga snel door meid , mooi vervolg _

----------


## sgatke

_upupupupupupppppppppppppppppppppppp_

----------


## griezeltje

ga dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooor

----------


## sgatke

_upupup_

----------


## Houda.

SARAH:

Sarah liep samen met Nadia naar binnen, de bel was gegaan maar ze bleven gewoon zitten Yallah hbiba vertel, wat is er allemaal gebeurd? Wallah Sarah ik weet het ook allemaal niet meer, ik had vanmorgen afgesproken met Samir en voor ik het wist sleurde mijn vader mij mee Ze zag dat ze weer tranen in haar ogen kreeg. Sarah gaf haar een knuffel, Sarah en Nadia waren misschien niet beste vriendinnen maar ze gaven wel veel om elkaar. Saffie Nafia, Ik ga Samir bellen. Sarah pakte haar telefoon uit haar zak en toetste het nummer van haar broer in. Tuut.. tuut.. tuut..
Samir: Ja hallo?
Sarah: Hee Samir met mij, kun je even naar mijn school komen?
Samir: Waarom?
Sarah: Ja ik zit hier met Nadia, en ze wil je graag zien.
Samir: Waga ik kom er zo snel mogelijk aan!
Sarah hing om en draaide zich om naar Nadia. Samir komt er zo aan, ik blijf wel bij je Nee schatje, ga naar je les, je hebt al veel voor me gedaan Weet je het zeker? Ja lieverd ga nou maar. Ze gaven elkaar een knuffel en Sarah rende naar haar lokaal toe, Ze stormde het lokaal binnen en keek haar leraar onschuldig aan. En waar kom jij zo laat vandaan? Uuhm Shit wat moet ze zeggen?! Dan maar het gewoonlijke smoesje. Mijn fiets was kapot meneer. Ze keek hem lief aan. Helemaal niet meneer ik zag haar net met zon ander meisje in de gang praten! Sarah draaide zich om, om te kijken wie dat had gezegd. Sannae keek haar sluw aan. Die bitch weer, ooh wat haat ik haar! Nee hoor meneer, Ik zag zelf dat Sarahs fiets kapot was, Sannae staat maar te liegen Yassine schoot haar te hulp, ze keek hem dankbaar aan. Ga toch maar een te laat briefje halen Sarah. Ze keek Sannae vies aan en liep de klas uit. Ooh ze kon haar wel iets aan doen! Dat word dan morgen om 8 uur melden, tfoe! De schooldag ging langzaam en toen het eindelijk tijd was liep ze naar haar kluisje. Ze maakt haar kluisje open en doet haar boeken er in. Dat was wel een rotstreek van Sannae h钒 Ik keek om, het was Yassine, Hij had een donkere spijkerbroek aan en een wit shirtje met daaronder witte airmaxjes Yassine is een mooie jongen met veel aandacht van de meisjes, maar ze zag hem gewoon als vriend. Ja, ik kon haar echt iets aan doen! Haha, dat heb ik al gedaan voor je Hij gaf haar een knipoog en liep toen verder, Hij liet haar verward achter. Sarah doet haar kluisje dicht en wilt weg lopen als ze iemand haar naam hoort roepen. Saraaah! Ze draaide zich om en zag haar beste vriendin Manel op haar afrennen. Hee hbiba alles goed? Ja, lekker met jou? Hmdllh Sarah en Manel lopen samen naar buiten. Hee Sarah, is dat niet jou broer en Nadia? Ze keek om zich heen en zag Samir en Nadia zoenen. Ze liep op ze af en liet Manel meskiena alleen achter. Hee Manel blijf je daar staan of ga je mee. Ze wist dat Manel iets voor haar broer voelde en vond het dus extra zielig voor haar, Manel deed of het haar niks deed maar ze kende haar vriendin wel langer dan vandaag. Steeds als ze Samir zag werd ze rood. Hee broer, doe ff rustig meet haar haha. Hij keek verschrikt op. Haha, hee Sarah, hee Manel alles goed met jullie Goed met jou? Nu ik Nadia weer heb is alles weer goed Ze keek Manel aan, Manels gezicht verstrakt. Ze had echt medelijde met haar meskiena. Manel ga je mee? Ze verlostte haar maar uit haar lijden. Ja is goed Manel en zij liepen weg. Sarah! Ze draaide zich om en zag Nadia naar haar toe komen. Is het goed als ik met jullie mee ga, als ik nou naar huis ga word het toch alleen maar ruzie. Waga is goed Nadia belde haar moeder en vroeg of het goed was, haar moeder vond het goed. De meiden gingen de stad in en naar een paar uur gewinkeld te hebben gaan ze naar huis. Gaan jullie mee naar mijn huis? Nadia keek hun met smekende ogen aan, ze wou meskiena zeker niet alleen blijven. Ja is goed ik ga mee, maar eerst bel ik even mijn ouders om te vragen of het mag Sarah belde haar ouders en het mocht, daarna belde Manel maar zij kon niet ze moest op haar broertje passen, haar ouders zouden op bezoek gaan. We zwaaiden Manel uit en gingen toen naar het huis van Nadia. Nadia maakte de deur open en we stapten naar binnen. Salem Haar moeder begroette ons met 3 kusjes en haar vader met een hand. Kom we gaan naar boven. Zei Nadia. Ik stemde er mee in en volgde haar, net als ik de hoek om wil gaan bots ik tegen iemand aan, Ik voel 2 sterke arme om me heen die me in evenwicht houden. Auw, sorry ik hef mijn hoofd en kijk in een paar licht bruine ogen die mij vast houden, dezelfde licht bruine ogen die mij vanmorgen ook vast hielden..

----------


## sgatke

_ppffff heel mooi, ga aub snel door en als je de tijd ervoor hebt plaats meerdere stukken tegelijk
kuskus_

----------


## anonymous88

meer meer meer  :grote grijns:

----------


## Fontaine

...

----------


## sgatke

_upupupupupup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## pratishtha

verander je van tijd in je verhaal eerst is het een zij en daar ikke.
verder is het een goed begin ga zo door mag ik meer lezen? maar viel me op dat je eerst in de 'zij' vorm spreekt 'sarah' dus en dan weer in de ikvorm
zou je daar op kunnen letten, is niet zo fijn om te volgen vandaar

----------


## Joey Kindt

Gaap

----------


## sgatke

upupup

----------


## xxxxxsamiraxxxxx

meeeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## Hawa

meer is meer naar je moeder naar je vader en andersom....ook is andersom je vader naar je moeder is ook andersom, en dan nog de kinderen die ook al anders zijn en ook al niet dom, maar de wereld draait wel door.......

----------


## Houda.

*SARAH:*

Sarah liep samen met Nadia naar binnen, de bel was gegaan maar ze bleven gewoon zitten Yallah hbiba vertel, wat is er allemaal gebeurd? Wallah Sarah ik weet het ook allemaal niet meer, ik had vanmorgen afgesproken met Samir en voor ik het wist sleurde mijn vader mij mee Ze zag dat ze weer tranen in haar ogen kreeg. Sarah gaf haar een knuffel, Sarah en Nadia waren misschien niet beste vriendinnen maar ze gaven wel veel om elkaar. Saffie Nafia, Ik ga Samir bellen. Sarah pakte haar telefoon uit haar zak en toetste het nummer van haar broer in. Tuut.. tuut.. tuut..
Samir: Ja hallo?
Sarah: Hee Samir met mij, kun je even naar mijn school komen?
Samir: Waarom?
Sarah: Ja ik zit hier met Nadia, en ze wil je graag zien.
Samir: Waga ik kom er zo snel mogelijk aan!
Sarah hing om en draaide zich om naar Nadia. Samir komt er zo aan, ik blijf wel bij je Nee schatje, ga naar je les, je hebt al veel voor me gedaan Weet je het zeker? Ja lieverd ga nou maar. Ze gaven elkaar een knuffel en Sarah rende naar haar lokaal toe, Ze stormde het lokaal binnen en keek haar leraar onschuldig aan. En waar kom jij zo laat vandaan? Uuhm Shit wat moet ze zeggen?! Dan maar het gewoonlijke smoesje. Mijn fiets was kapot meneer. Ze keek hem lief aan. Helemaal niet meneer ik zag haar net met zon ander meisje in de gang praten! Sarah draaide zich om, om te kijken wie dat had gezegd. Sannae keek haar sluw aan. Die bitch weer, ooh wat haat ik haar! Nee hoor meneer, Ik zag zelf dat Sarahs fiets kapot was, Sannae staat maar te liegen Yassine schoot haar te hulp, ze keek hem dankbaar aan. Ga toch maar een te laat briefje halen Sarah. Ze keek Sannae vies aan en liep de klas uit. Ooh ze kon haar wel iets aan doen! Dat word dan morgen om 8 uur melden, tfoe! De schooldag ging langzaam en toen het eindelijk tijd was liep ze naar haar kluisje. Ze maakt haar kluisje open en doet haar boeken er in. Dat was wel een rotstreek van Sannae h钒 Ik keek om, het was Yassine, Hij had een donkere spijkerbroek aan en een wit shirtje met daaronder witte airmaxjes Yassine is een mooie jongen met veel aandacht van de meisjes, maar ze zag hem gewoon als vriend. Ja, ik kon haar echt iets aan doen! Haha, dat heb ik al gedaan voor je Hij gaf haar een knipoog en liep toen verder, Hij liet haar verward achter. Sarah doet haar kluisje dicht en wilt weg lopen als ze iemand haar naam hoort roepen. Saraaah! Ze draaide zich om en zag haar beste vriendin Manel op haar afrennen. Hee hbiba alles goed? Ja, lekker met jou? Hmdllh Sarah en Manel lopen samen naar buiten. Hee Sarah, is dat niet jou broer en Nadia? Ze keek om zich heen en zag Samir en Nadia zoenen. Ze liep op ze af en liet Manel meskiena alleen achter. Hee Manel blijf je daar staan of ga je mee. Ze wist dat Manel iets voor haar broer voelde en vond het dus extra zielig voor haar, Manel deed of het haar niks deed maar ze kende haar vriendin wel langer dan vandaag. Steeds als ze Samir zag werd ze rood. Hee broer, doe ff rustig meet haar haha. Hij keek verschrikt op. Haha, hee Sarah, hee Manel alles goed met jullie Goed met jou? Nu ik Nadia weer heb is alles weer goed Ze keek Manel aan, Manels gezicht verstrakt. Ze had echt medelijde met haar meskiena. Manel ga je mee? Ze verlostte haar maar uit haar lijden. Ja is goed Manel en zij liepen weg. Sarah! Ze draaide zich om en zag Nadia naar haar toe komen. Is het goed als ik met jullie mee ga, als ik nou naar huis ga word het toch alleen maar ruzie. Waga is goed Nadia belde haar moeder en vroeg of het goed was, haar moeder vond het goed. De meiden gingen de stad in en naar een paar uur gewinkeld te hebben gaan ze naar huis. Gaan jullie mee naar mijn huis? Nadia keek hun met smekende ogen aan, ze wou meskiena zeker niet alleen blijven. Ja is goed ik ga mee, maar eerst bel ik even mijn ouders om te vragen of het mag Sarah belde haar ouders en het mocht, daarna belde Manel maar zij kon niet ze moest op haar broertje passen, haar ouders zouden op bezoek gaan. We zwaaiden Manel uit en gingen toen naar het huis van Nadia. Nadia maakte de deur open en we stapten naar binnen. Salem Haar moeder begroette ons met 3 kusjes en haar vader met een hand. Kom we gaan naar boven. Zei Nadia. Ik stemde er mee in en volgde haar, net als ik de hoek om wil gaan bots ik tegen iemand aan, Ik voel 2 sterke arme om me heen die me in evenwicht houden. Auw, sorry ik hef mijn hoofd en kijk in een paar licht bruine ogen die mij vast houden, dezelfde licht bruine ogen die mij vanmorgen ook vast hielden..

----------


## Houda.

*KARIM:*

''Ooh geeft niet, uuhm.. hoe heet je eigenlijk?'' Hij hield haar nog steeds vast, Damn ze heeft wel een lekker slank lichaam! ''Sarah, en wil je me nu los laten alstublieft, ik denk dat ik nu wel weer kan staan'' ''Ooh sorry, ik ben trouwens Karim'' Hij liet haar los en zij stond weer op haar voeten. ''Leuk je ontmoet te hebben Sarah, een beetje een rare ontmoeting maar goed'' Hij gaf haar een knipoog en zag hoe ze bloosde, Damn ze ziet er schattig uit als ze bloost! ''Uhm, zijn jullie nou klaar met dat staren?'' We schrokken allebei en zagen dat Nadia halverwege de trap stond. ''Kom je nog Sarah?'' ''Ja ik kom al!'' Sarah holde de trap op achter Nadia aan. ''En ze heeft ook nog eens een lekker kontje'' zei Karim iets te hard. ''Uhm pardon, wat zei je?'' ''Uhm..'' fock! ze heeft het gehoord, wat moet ik zeggen? ''Mag ik misschien je nummer... voor het geval ik Nadia niet kan bereiken ofzo?'' Ooh damn, dat was een slechte smoes! Hij zag Nadia achter Sarah rood worden, ze probeerde haar lach in te houden. ''Ja hoor'' ''Ooh jammer... huh?! zei je ja?!'' ''Ja ik zei ja, haha'' En ze gaf hem haar nummer. Daarna liep ze met Nadia naar Nadia's kamer. Ik rende naar mijn kamer en belde mijn vriend Rayan op.
''tuut.. tuut.. tuut''
Rayan: ''Ja wat is er?''
Karim: ''Je raad nooit wie er nu bij me thuis is!''
Rayan: ''laat me raden.. die chick waar je het over had?''
Karim: ''Ja wollah zij is het!''
Rayan: ''Heb je met haar gepraat?''
Karim: ''Ja ze heet Sarah en ik heb haar nummer''
Rayan: ''A yemma hoe heb je dat gedaan je zei toch dat zij een bent a nes is? Yallah vertel wat heb je geflikt.
Karim: ''Ik heb niks geflikt, ik heb alleen een smoesje bedacht''
Rayan: ''Haha, wollah jij bent erg!''
Karim: ''Ja ik weet, maar inchallah word zij de moeder van mijn kinderen''
Rayan: ''Inchallah, maar maat ik moet gaan, ik moet mijn moeder bij mijn tante afleveren, wollah ik word gek van haar!''
Karim: ''Hhaha, sterkte jongen, beslema!''
Rayan: ''thalla h maat!''
Hij hing op en liet zich op zijn bed vallen, ''Ik ben verliefd''.................

----------


## Houda.

*SARAH:*

''Hahaa, ik mag jou broer wel Nadia'' zei Sarah lachend. ''Nou geloof me Sarah, als je met hem onder een dak woont ga je hem echt haten'' ''Misschien ga ik wel onder een dak met hem wonen, wie weet'' Shit! het was er uit voordat ze er erg in kreeg. Nadia keek haar aan met een grijns. ''Zoo, dus je 'mag' mijn broer wel heel erg om met hem onder een dak te willen wonen'' Sarah keek haar zo onschuldig mogelijk aan. ''Uuhm.. ik mag hem gewoon omdat hij zo leuk 'doet' en niet omdat ik hem leuk 'vind'. Dat is een heel groot verschil meid'' Maar diep in haar hart wist ze wel dat ze hem leuk vind alleen erkende ze dat niet. ''Jaja, saffie maakt niet, hup naar mijn kamer jij!'' We liepen samen naar haar kamer en beleefde daar de grootste lol, ookal hoopte ze dat Karim elk moment de kamer in komt lopen en bij hun zou komen zitten. Zo zie je maar weer, hij vind haar niet leuk. ze zuchtte diep. ''Wat is er Sarah, je kijkt moeilijk.'' ''Niks, niks maar ik denk dat ik nu gewoon naar huis ga'' ''Waarom? het is nog niet zo laat'' ''Nee dat is het niet, ik heb gewoon koppijn en wil naar huis'' ''hmm oke'' Nadia liep samen met sarah naar de deur. Toen Sarah naar beneden liep zag ze Karim nergens, die is zeker naar zijn vriendinnetje of misschien wel vriendinnetjes. Maar schijt, ze gaat gewoon lekker verder leven en hem vergeten, wat dacht ze wel dat hij haar leuk zou vinden? nou blijkbaar dus niet. ''Beslama hbiba, ik zie jou morgen oke'' ''Inchallah'' Ze knuffelden elkaar en Sarah liep naar huis. Toen ze thuis was zag ze dat er geen licht brandde, ze liep door naar de woonkamer en net als ze het licht aan wilt doen pakt iemand haar vast en legt zijn hand op haar mond ''Haaammmh, laafmt mm lofms!!!!!''.....................

----------


## Houda.

> Gaap


Als je het niet leuk vind
Hoef je het niet te lezen.
En ga je jezelf maar ergens anders vervelen.

----------


## Houda.

> meer is meer naar je moeder naar je vader en andersom....ook is andersom je vader naar je moeder is ook andersom, en dan nog de kinderen die ook al anders zijn en ook al niet dom, maar de wereld draait wel door.......


Huh..?

----------


## Hawa

Beuken!
Je kop beuken, in mijn gezicht beuken, je verneuken, en je ziet maar waar je terecht komt.
Aanrecht.
Koken, en boenen en schrobben, en in bed liggen met een man die je niet lust.
Hij kust mij ook niet.
Daarom!

Liegen en bedriegen elke dag zelfde gelieg....
Geloof?
Ze gloven zogenaamd in die God die bij hun past
God van het liegen en bedriegen.
Elke dag zelfde.
Beuken en neuken zonder liefde en seks is taboe.

Welk ongeloof heeft dit veroorzaakt...

Je eigen ongeloof.

Verhaaltje vertellen, over geweld.....
elke keer zelfde liedje.
Meppen en slaan
dialoog
nooit!

Sla toch die woorden
sla toch die woorden als een bom in
bij die onverlaten
die nog nooit eens
knuffelen.

Stel je zelf in
doe kanzen
en
stel je zelf op de proef
verlos je van die duisterse machten

familie kan ook 
schrikbewind zijn.

weg ermee
met die onverlaten en die valse profeten
die eten en vreten
en dansen
om 
de dode wel heen
geen geweten
nooit ontwikkeld
die kanzen zijn vervlogen
zet hem/haar
in besscherming
achter poorten
en gesloten deuren
met een flatscreen.

Laat die mensen
nooit meer
mijn leven
binnen treden.

ben er klaar mee.

Zelfmedelijden is altijd zelfde met die gasten
laten ze die medelijden
achter poorten
stalen deuren\verder drijven
ze weten niet beter.

doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  :huil:  KLOTE ZOOI!!!!!! :kalasnikov: WAA :aanwal:  :aanwal:  :aanwal:  :aanwal: RDELOOS MENS!

----------


## Antwerpse_tangawia

hey, jou verhaaltje is super gezellig ga snel verder 
yallah ana tan stena xxx :knipoog:  :Cool:  :blij:

----------


## Hawa

Schreewen......de Hel breekt los bij die mannen, denken dat ze god zelve zijn, als je daar als meisje intrapt in een verse drol gescheten door een Labrador!

Commandoos die je moet opvolgen, je zit nieteens in het Nederlandse leger, maar in je eigen familie structuur,waar je moeder in de keuken, en je vader je slaat of wel beukt en je broers je in de gaten houden, vanwege hun eigen frustratie.....

Jongens en meisjes zijn zo gefrustreerd in hun eigen familie aan opvoeding.
Die verwijzen naar slechte meisjes slechte jongens en zovoort en zovoort.
Je gaat er gek van worden, terwijl je mens bent en een individu die er toe doet, niet die anderen, die slecht spreken.

Wat is een familie die je niet steunt in je gedachten, in je onheil aan koers aan onwikkelingen, die je niet ziet, maar heerst door anderen die het altijd wel beter weten, of je kleineren, of je bij het afvoer putje doen zetten, als een dikhuidige Olifant.

Er is altijd wel wat.

Je hoeft niemand te eren, zelf Allah en God niet, die door anderen gedwarsboomt zijn, en je het leven echt wel zeer zuur kunnen maken, dat je afvallige bent, nog erger dan hoer en melaatse.

Hoekjes vormen

familie twistten over
God?

Wie is God?

Of welke idioot kan dit invullen met
slaan meppen
dat mannen scepter kunnen voeren
over al die koeien die loeien
en nooit eens stoeien.

Welke onverlaat heeft geloof in leven geroepen
om te dansen op de doden
en zelfs op je eigen dood
waarop niemand
immers om geeft,
Omdat je vrouw
meisje bent
in de teugels
moet
dat je niet meer mag weten
wat je toegestaan is.

Zoals met alles
met geloof
politiek
familierecht
te maken heeft.

Onnnozele halzen
verlaag je op berichten
van anderen
die er niet toe doen

Elke dag
op het nieuws
Fatima
doodgeslagen

Op de scholen maken
ze onderwijzeres wel dood
omdat zij
andere koers kiest.

Mooie vrouw, mooie meisje
Parel van familie

Zie mij treuren op het nieuws
die niks anders bracht
dan treurnis
en ellende......

Wee aan jij 
zogenaamde gelovige zie je 
goud om je nek
je zilveren armbanden rinkelen
je doet niks in die structuur
van geweld
en onrede....

Mannen zijn die mannen die vrede 
brengen.......
Zoals Moahmmed,vzmh, dus zegt.
Slaan is wreed
>>Als je haar slaat dan sla je mij>>> 

Men ziet niet, men leert niet, men wil niet leren......

Heb je goede ouders, die zeggen zelfde,,,
Men leert niet,
men ziet niet.....

Liefde!
Liefde is vooral de daad als je geboren wordt
Ook de daad moet liefde zijn.

Met liefde voedt men op.

Liefde
bescherming

Nooit en te nimmer zal die liefde ten onder gaan.
Inscha Allah!

----------


## sgatke

ga snel door meid, mooie vervolgjes  :knipoog:

----------


## *missanissa*

Mooi verhaal! 

Wanneer schrijf je verder? Ben benieuwd!  :Smilie:

----------


## Perim...

Hawa waar heb jy last van?...

----------


## Sminatje

upp voor jouw go On

----------


## _Fadoua_

go on pleaassee tbegint juist leuk te worde spijtig...

----------


## Jihad18L

En weer iemand die ze verhaal niet veder maakt!!!!!!!! 

Pffff

----------


## Najet2013

Ga verder

----------


## lopititia

uppa leuk hoor ben wel benieuwd wie haar nou weer vasthoudt 

xxx

----------

